# LET'S GO FISHING!!! GAME OVER



## REO (Nov 17, 2010)

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*4 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 4 of those numbers have been guessed!

Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 175.

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 175.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

We ask that if you won a prize in the LAST MONTH'S CONTEST, to please step back and give the others a chance to win.

The winners are:

#1 *SundayMom*

#2 *O so*

#3 *Sandee*

#4 *wpsellwood*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.. We plan to have a contest EVERY MONTH till we run out of prizes or are sick of this fishing thing.. whichever comes first..

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## Seashells (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi, I'm going to guess number 10.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 17, 2010)

16


----------



## LC Farm (Nov 17, 2010)

111


----------



## SHANA (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess number 4 for today


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm guessing number 55 today.


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Nov 17, 2010)

good morning, my number today is 93

cyndia


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 17, 2010)

# 14 .....please


----------



## sdust (Nov 17, 2010)

81 Please!


----------



## normajeanbaker (Nov 17, 2010)

46


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 17, 2010)

My number is 9


----------



## justjinx (Nov 17, 2010)

18 is my nuimber for today! jennifer


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 17, 2010)

Today, Wed 11/17 I'll guess 66 ............ thanks


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 17, 2010)

Wednesday-#1


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 17, 2010)

How about 19


----------



## wrs (Nov 17, 2010)

#29


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 17, 2010)

108


----------



## Gini (Nov 17, 2010)

mine is # 173


----------



## wcr (Nov 17, 2010)

122


----------



## AshleyNicole (Nov 17, 2010)

87


----------



## sedeh (Nov 17, 2010)

64!


----------



## ruffian (Nov 17, 2010)

My guess today is #2


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 17, 2010)

99


----------



## SWA (Nov 17, 2010)

#27?


----------



## epetrilli (Nov 17, 2010)

76 please


----------



## Reble (Nov 17, 2010)

29 today


----------



## sls (Nov 17, 2010)

REO said:


> *Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*
> 
> Are we ready to have some FUN???
> 
> ...


----------



## sls (Nov 17, 2010)

169 is mine


----------



## mad for mini's (Nov 17, 2010)

# 52


----------



## chandab (Nov 17, 2010)

I pick 5 today.


----------



## CASINO (Nov 17, 2010)

I PICK 22


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 17, 2010)

37 is my guess today


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 17, 2010)

74 please!


----------



## picasso (Nov 17, 2010)

My number for Wednesday is #155.


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2010)

124 for me today, thanks!


----------



## Sterling (Nov 17, 2010)

175


----------



## REO (Nov 17, 2010)

Not yet!

Remember, all you who have guessed today, come back and guess tomorrow!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess 113 for today, thanks


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 17, 2010)

I pick 25


----------



## djskid (Nov 17, 2010)

My guess.....123


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 17, 2010)

My number is 6


----------



## sundaymom (Nov 17, 2010)

47


----------



## REO (Nov 17, 2010)

Sundaymom!!! You won!






Email me your shipping address

*[email protected]*


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 17, 2010)

11/17 guess 133


----------



## sundaymom (Nov 17, 2010)

Now that was so exciting. I thought of a number...46 but saw that Normajean had already picked it, so said what the heck...47. Left to check my email and came back to find I had won.

Will let you know when I receive my gift but I am already thankfull for it.

Good Luck everyone!

Thank you Reo...and Lil Beginnings


----------



## gigrc (Nov 17, 2010)

how bout number.... 3 ??


----------



## Fanch (Nov 17, 2010)

my wednesday guess is 134


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 17, 2010)

my guess is 10! Hopefully that hasnt been picked


----------



## Seashells (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay, it's the second day of the contest....(I understand we get only one try per day.)

My second guess is number *69.*


----------



## LindaL (Nov 18, 2010)

116


----------



## Renee (Nov 18, 2010)

33 for me


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2010)

I gotta sleep sometime!





I'll be back around noon or so! Don't miss me too much!


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 18, 2010)

Thursday's guess 79


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 18, 2010)

125 for me!


----------



## SHANA (Nov 18, 2010)

My guess for thursday is 100


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 18, 2010)

My guess today is 163.


----------



## LC Farm (Nov 18, 2010)

53 for me today


----------



## picasso (Nov 18, 2010)

Thursday's guess is 119


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 18, 2010)

thursday is *17* for me


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm gonna try #12


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 18, 2010)

my guess today is 82


----------



## sdust (Nov 18, 2010)

My Guess 7 on Thursday.


----------



## djskid (Nov 18, 2010)

My Thursday's guess is......23


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Nov 18, 2010)

my thursday quess is 37


----------



## Reble (Nov 18, 2010)

51 today


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 18, 2010)

88


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 18, 2010)

8 for Thursday


----------



## wrs (Nov 18, 2010)

#11 for Thursdays guess.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 18, 2010)

70


----------



## Meavey (Nov 18, 2010)

32


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 18, 2010)

My guess for Thursday 18th is the number *77* please ......... now cast that hook out there and drag in the big one please ..................




thank you


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2010)

I'll pick 34 today.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 18, 2010)

My guess for today is 174


----------



## justjinx (Nov 18, 2010)

144


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 18, 2010)

my guess for today is #106


----------



## epetrilli (Nov 18, 2010)

109


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Nov 18, 2010)

My guess is 96 and now I am going to be away until sunday so if I win then please don't give my prize away. I'll check back in when I get home or maybe on my phone. Have fun everyone!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 18, 2010)

I chose for my second number 35


----------



## mad for mini's (Nov 18, 2010)

# 128


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess I will join in with #152 for Thursday


----------



## sedeh (Nov 18, 2010)

66 for me today!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 18, 2010)

Might as well try for my age 65.


----------



## Stef (Nov 18, 2010)

90 Please!


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 18, 2010)

My Thursday uess is....101


----------



## JennyB (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess 65!

Jenny


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2010)

No more caught yet!


----------



## thehorsegirl (Nov 18, 2010)

16


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm going to guess *62* for Thursday


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 18, 2010)

Thursday 45


----------



## CKC (Nov 18, 2010)

148


----------



## Fanch (Nov 18, 2010)

thursday-71


----------



## Nuzzle (Nov 18, 2010)

I pick for Thursday 112


----------



## gigrc (Nov 18, 2010)

i will try 39 today

thanks


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 18, 2010)

89


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 19, 2010)

For Friday 158


----------



## Seashells (Nov 19, 2010)

Happy Friday! Today, I'm guessing "]#24[/b]


----------



## LindaL (Nov 19, 2010)

Friday's guess...44


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 19, 2010)

friday 145


----------



## LC Farm (Nov 19, 2010)

171


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 19, 2010)

Friday I pick #50


----------



## SHANA (Nov 19, 2010)

friday I will pick 13


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 19, 2010)

Friday - I pick # 139


----------



## Renee (Nov 19, 2010)

Friday 133


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Nov 19, 2010)

friday 17


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll try 172


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 19, 2010)

68


----------



## picasso (Nov 19, 2010)

Friday's guess is 105.


----------



## djskid (Nov 19, 2010)

Friday's guess......*6*


----------



## CKC (Nov 19, 2010)

Friday's pick 168


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 19, 2010)

Today's pick: 97


----------



## sdust (Nov 19, 2010)

My guess Friday 60!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 19, 2010)

Friday 20th:

Okay I have spent WAY too much time on theory with this one this morning. LOL

There have been 101 numbers guessed.

There have been 9 sets of duplicates (same number listed twice) * if it didn't win the other persons guess, it won't win yours so you lost your opportunity for a winning number *

175 numbers available and only 101 guessed so far - still leaves 74 numbers that could be the winner. Well, actually it leaves 83 numbers available as possible winners because 9 of the numbers guessed were duplicates (not new numbers) - I didn't think of that.

That's a pretty wide gap that I don't pick the right number again today LOL

I'm going to guess *15* today ..........change the lure and cast that hook and drag me in a big one please


----------



## wrs (Nov 19, 2010)

#170 for Friday's pick.


----------



## sls (Nov 19, 2010)

friday's number 50


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Friday - #21


----------



## epetrilli (Nov 19, 2010)

63 for today please


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 19, 2010)

113


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay I just went through this whole post and a number that hasnt been picked was 110! So I am picking 110 for my number today!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 19, 2010)

How about 20


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 19, 2010)

my guess for friday is 154


----------



## justjinx (Nov 19, 2010)

58 for friday!


----------



## Reble (Nov 19, 2010)

Today 57


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 19, 2010)

Picking 111 today Friday


----------



## Sterling (Nov 19, 2010)

137


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll try 169


----------



## Stef (Nov 19, 2010)

How about 107


----------



## mad for mini's (Nov 19, 2010)

67 ?


----------



## REO (Nov 19, 2010)

Good guesses, but nope!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 19, 2010)

REO said:


> Good guesses, but nope!



_If the fish ain't bitin' ... you gotta switch bait! LOL_


----------



## Nuzzle (Nov 19, 2010)

For Friday I pick 118


----------



## thehorsegirl (Nov 19, 2010)

117


----------



## Fanch (Nov 19, 2010)

friday- 98


----------



## O So (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok, finally had time to sit down and go through all the numbers! Luckily I saved my number sheet into my comuter, just had to ad 25 more numbers to it! LOL

I am going with 166

Friday 19th


----------



## REO (Nov 19, 2010)

You did it right! You won!

166 is a winner!

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## O So (Nov 19, 2010)

REO said:


> You did it right! You won!
> 
> 166 is a winner!
> 
> Email me at [email protected]


OMG!!! LOL I just sat down and did this! Now I am a winner!!!! I am so excited!!



Now it's time to do the happy dance, well after I email you!!! LOL


----------



## Sandee (Nov 19, 2010)

How about 31?


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm going to pick # *85* for Friday.


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 19, 2010)

I will guess 115 for today friday


----------



## Sandee (Nov 19, 2010)

wpsellwood said:


> I will guess 115 for today friday


I'm just curious why I'm looking at this Friday night and the poster says "today friday" but the top of the message starts with posted yesterday. Is there a computer glitch or is it me?

Never mind, I see the computer site isn't OFF daylight savings time.


----------



## REO (Nov 19, 2010)

Her post says posted TODAY for me. Go to your controls here and fix the time you view the forum at. I have mine set to Central time, so that's what all posts I see are shown as.


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 20, 2010)

First Saturday guesser with 136


----------



## Seashells (Nov 20, 2010)

Saturday Guess: #83


----------



## Royal Crescent (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess 24


----------



## REO (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll be back later today to look for winners!

Two seahorses (numbers) left!


----------



## LindaL (Nov 20, 2010)

Saturday's guess.....49


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 20, 2010)

Saturday's Guess 160


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 20, 2010)

My guess for Saturday - 130


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 20, 2010)

#95


----------



## SHANA (Nov 20, 2010)

My Saturday guess is 30.


----------



## Renee (Nov 20, 2010)

Saturday #81


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Nov 20, 2010)

saturday #91


----------



## sdust (Nov 20, 2010)

Sats guess 138


----------



## wrs (Nov 20, 2010)

#120 for Saturdays guess.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 20, 2010)

My Saturday guess is 26


----------



## picasso (Nov 20, 2010)

My Saturday guess is: 92


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 20, 2010)

84 is my guess today!!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 20, 2010)

28


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 20, 2010)

126


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 20, 2010)

Saturday - 175


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 20, 2010)

Saturday *131*.


----------



## mad for mini's (Nov 20, 2010)

86


----------



## epetrilli (Nov 20, 2010)

54


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 20, 2010)

I will guess 135

Hi Erin!


----------



## Nuzzle (Nov 20, 2010)

For Saturday I guess 40


----------



## Stef (Nov 20, 2010)

156 please


----------



## Reble (Nov 20, 2010)

My guess Saturday. is 150


----------



## Sterling (Nov 20, 2010)

56


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 20, 2010)

Saturday 36


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 20, 2010)

My Sat. guess is 103


----------



## chandab (Nov 20, 2010)

I pick 114 for Saturday.


----------



## REO (Nov 20, 2010)

Not yet!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 20, 2010)

Good Grief! There are only 34 numbers left that haven't been picked yet! And I can't pick again till tomorrow morning!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 20, 2010)

Sat. guess 38.


----------



## REO (Nov 20, 2010)

And then there was one!

Congrats Sandee!





Email me at [email protected]


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 20, 2010)

Gonna say 146 FOR Saturday


----------



## djskid (Nov 20, 2010)

My guess for Saturday....3


----------



## Katiean (Nov 20, 2010)

1?


----------



## O So (Nov 20, 2010)

You guy's need to remember not to guess a number that has already been guessed! It doesn't matter if it is a new day or not. I number could be called on Monday, and is will never be any good again even on a Friday! I was making that mistake too! I now have a number chart saved on my computer and print it out for each new game. Then I just cross out all the numbers that have been called each day and guess one that hasn't ever been called!

Just thought I would throw this in the mix since I am seeing a lot of all ready been called numbers popping up on different days!!


----------



## LC Farm (Nov 20, 2010)

102


----------



## sls (Nov 20, 2010)

My Sat number is 167


----------



## epetrilli (Nov 21, 2010)

72 for my Sunday guess please


----------



## Seashells (Nov 21, 2010)

#104


----------



## cretahillsgal (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunday - 121


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 21, 2010)

I choose 161 for Sunday. Now there are only 25 numbers to yet choose from. We are getting down to the wire on this.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 21, 2010)

162 today please!


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 21, 2010)

Saturday 157


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 21, 2010)

My Sunday number is - 151


----------



## SHANA (Nov 21, 2010)

My sunday guess is 94


----------



## Renee (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunday number 100


----------



## LindaL (Nov 21, 2010)

Deb O. said:


> Saturday 157



She means "Sunday" LOL!!!


----------



## wrs (Nov 21, 2010)

#127 for Sunday.


----------



## LC Farm (Nov 21, 2010)

142


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Nov 21, 2010)

#53 for sunday


----------



## sdust (Nov 21, 2010)

Silly fishes.... jump on my line with number 129!


----------



## Songcatcher (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunday, *75*.


----------



## CKC (Nov 21, 2010)

48


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 21, 2010)

132 is my guess


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 21, 2010)

61 for Sunday.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 21, 2010)

80 for Sunday, come on fishes!


----------



## picasso (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunday's guess is 78


----------



## mad for mini's (Nov 21, 2010)

Only 11 numbers left to guess ! My last guess will be 143.


----------



## sls (Nov 21, 2010)

My Sunday is 41


----------



## Ojai Minis (Nov 21, 2010)

Sunday - 1


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 21, 2010)

My guess for today (SUNDAY) is *14*


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 21, 2010)

I will guess 73


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 21, 2010)

can i change my number????? please


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 21, 2010)

43 ?


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2010)

wpsellwood got it! Congrats!!!






Email me at [email protected]

Game over until next month!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Nov 21, 2010)

*Oh poo! LOL! Congratulations to all the winners! Cant wait till the next one!*


----------



## epetrilli (Nov 21, 2010)

YAY Bren good pick!!


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2010)

During the first game a few months ago I suggested eveyone write down the numbers and cross them off as they're guessed. Someone said that was too much work! But those people are the ones that keep guessing used (wrong) ones and waste their guesses!

Good luck to everyone next month!


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 21, 2010)

How fun! Erin got me playing this game, thank you to everyone donating the prizes!


----------



## Reble (Nov 21, 2010)

Had a Blast, cannot wait till next Month..same day December 15th, same place right here...


----------



## Seashells (Nov 21, 2010)

That was great fun! Congrats to the winners


----------



## REO (Nov 21, 2010)

We always have great prizes! We have awesome people who donate them! If you'd like to donate, contact Mary Lou!





Thanks to everyone!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 22, 2010)

I actually look forward to playing it was fun. I had my kids picking and crossing out numbers everymorning. I get to play on computer and do something with them before school. WIN WIN SITUATION! Cant wait till next mth.


----------

